# baby tegu enclosure



## Cali 202 (Aug 26, 2009)

Is a 4' x 2' enclosure too big for a hatchling? Sounds like a dumb question but I wouldn't want to overwhelm him or something.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 26, 2009)

i use a 75 gallon which is 4 by 1 1/2.... had my hatching black and white alone in there now she has a red friend.... once there too big for that tank ill have 2 seperate enclosures for them.... i think that size is fine


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 26, 2009)

Technically you can't go too big for an enlosure but most people start snall with babys for obvious reasons. Yes 4x2 is a good size for a baby. You want the biggest cage you can get because they don't stay small long.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 26, 2009)

I got my girl last year... and raised her in a 4' x 2' and she did just fine...


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 26, 2009)

Is it a tank or front opening?? Front opening is better. With a tank you're reaching in from above life a predator about to eat them.

The only disadvantage of a 4ft x 2ft enclosure is finding a burrowed 8" Tegu in all that mulch! Also you'll need to have many hiding spots so he'll feel secure. At first he may not bask if he feels he can't safely get to the light or there's nowhere close by to hide if he gets scared.


----------



## Cali 202 (Aug 26, 2009)

It has a front opening with sliding glass doors, used to be my beardie's enclosure. I will be sure to have plenty of hiding spots for him. I will eventually build a 7' x 3' enclosure, about how long will a blue tegu be comfortable in the 4' x 2'?


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 26, 2009)

Figure he'd be about 3 feet long at a year old, but they're a lot of tail. It'll be good until next Summer/Fall.


----------



## Cali 202 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok great, i'm excited!


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 27, 2009)

Cali 202 said:


> I will eventually build a 7' x 3' enclosure, about how long will a blue tegu be comfortable in the 4' x 2'?




A lot of that depends on if you hibernate it or not...

At 14 months old and after a 5 month hibernation my female B&W is 31"...


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 27, 2009)

My Blues have never hibernated, they slow down. We see them once or twice a week during the winter.


----------



## obsessedwithserpents (Sep 23, 2009)

can you show pics?


----------

